# Paracord d-loop



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Can you use paracord for d-loop material, have some in my box and was just wondering......?


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

I would strongly recommend ya not try that. :angel:


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks, just had to ask since i've got so much of it around and they hold people to parachutes....


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

I dont see why it wouldnt work in a pinch. The only problems I could see with it is it may be to big to exit the release correctly, may hang up on your release. It would also add a bit more weight than standard d loop material.


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

Wasnt trying to be a jerk or know it all. Just doesnt seem like a good idea.


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

I personally don't use paracord but A LOT of guys prefer it. As a matter of fact, Mike Whalen of Whalens Hooker BT Releases say that since paracord is still extremely strong but far more flexible than standard D-loop material, you get less torque on your string at draw, anchor and ultimately release which leads to better more consistent shooting.

...sounded good to me, but I still use BCY "D" :wink:


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

eaglecaps said:


> thanks, just had to ask since i've got so much of it around and they hold people to parachutes....


You can always sell it or trade it on here. There is a section where people are trading it here. :thumbs_up


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Loop Material*

I would not use para-cord. Too fat, too soft. Not worth damage to your equipment. I bought 100' from BCY for $29. It is great and pulls tight on the install. Save money YES but I would not save here.


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*soft & flexible*

Yes I use what is called... Uncle Mack's Sportsman's utility cord. It has a 200lb. test rating. (100% Dacron Polyester) I purchase it at the Army Surplus Store near me. It comes in different colors and diameters. I sure don't have a bow that has a 200 lb rating. The more flexible your loop material is the less torque you put on your string. I have used it for many years. I have purchased it and send it to other shops around the US and have always recieved a call back for more. Great stuff!


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

ANGEL said:


> Wasnt trying to be a jerk or know it all. Just doesnt seem like a good idea.


Your original recommendation not to use it was right on the money.

I don't care if you think of me as a jerk or not, but I'll tell you right now don't use paracord for a D-loop. You could end up seriously hurting someone, or yourself. The paracord material is not hard or stiff enough, especially if you use a caliper type release. The hook type would be better, but you are still flirting with danger. The wear characteristics and stretch are not compatible for use as a string loop. As the paracord material is used with the caliper type release, it could get squeezed enough to possibly release prematurely through the calipers. Don't do it!


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

Ancient Archer said:


> Your original recommendation not to use it was right on the money.
> 
> I don't care if you think of me as a jerk or not, but I'll tell you right now don't use paracord for a D-loop. You could end up seriously hurting someone, or yourself. The paracord material is not hard or stiff enough, especially if you use a caliper type release. The hook type would be better, but you are still flirting with danger. The wear characteristics and stretch are not compatible for use as a string loop. As the paracord material is used with the caliper type release, it could get squeezed enough to possibly release prematurely through the calipers. Don't do it!


TY! I am a firm believer in "if its not good enough for me, its not good enough for anyone else". If I wouldnt use it, I wouldnt recommend anyone else using it either. I have seen and heard of too many accidents in this fine sport. Need to keep it as safe as possible, and enjoy.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Angel,
Hate to show my ignorance, but what does TY mean? Hope you don't think I directed my post negatively towards you - I agreed with you. Confused???


----------



## Ron Nepini (Jan 29, 2003)

Works fine, used it for years but you need to remove the small strands inside.


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

Ancient Archer said:


> Angel,
> Hate to show my ignorance, but what does TY mean? Hope you don't think I directed my post negatively towards you - I agreed with you. Confused???


LOL! Not at all. TY is Thank You! I am sorry. Guess my texting habits are getting pretty bad. Didnt think you was being negative towards me at all. No hard feelings. :thumb:


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

ANGEL said:


> LOL! Not at all. TY is Thank You! I am sorry. Guess my texting habits are getting pretty bad. Didnt think you was being negative towards me at all. No hard feelings. :thumb:



Ooooops! Wasn't thinking - getting older has its draw backs. Thanks for clearing that up. Will have to add that to my limited repertoire of acronyms.


----------



## JayFX408 (Jul 17, 2015)

I dunno, legitimate 425 paracord looks exactly like d loop material to me, same diameter. I've never had to replace ad loop as I'm new to the sport a year and half ago so I dunno what the guts in d loop are like.


----------



## 2Rsquared (Nov 4, 2008)

When everyone was first coming onboard with using D-loops (80's), I used 550 paracord....no problems. I even tied one on my old Whitetail Hunter II using a shoe string. Worked fine.


----------



## Fishman34 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've used paracord in the past for a on the fly in the field d loop and it got me through the hunt until i could redo it with the proper material.


----------

